
Including YouTube views in Billboard opens door to manipulation and corruption - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/chuckcreekmur/status/1206624505126367233
======
DyslexicAtheist
more context: [https://www.fastcompany.com/90443260/the-
billboard-200-chart...](https://www.fastcompany.com/90443260/the-
billboard-200-chart-will-now-include-video-plays-from-youtube-apple-spotify-
and-more)

 _> In an effort to further reflect how people listen to music, Billboard will
now count video plays from YouTube, Apple, Vevo, and Tidal toward album-
consumption data.

YouTube views have factored into the Billboard Hot 100 since 2013. The
expansion to include album plays from video is meant to give a more accurate
representation of the music landscape.

“Genres like Latin, hip-hop and electronic, which consistently dominate the
YouTube charts, will now be properly recognized for their popularity,” said
Lyor Cohen, global head of music at YouTube, to Billboard. “This is another
great step in bringing YouTube and the industry together and we’re so grateful
to Billboard and the music business at large for making this addition.”

The changes take effect in January._

